# 1 yr Female in Downey, CA



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

I just got this from a cross poster on Face book. says she is a mix. I know better. This is a gorgeous PB!  She has the DaKota look.  I wish I was closer. I would love to have another in honor of DaKota. 

1 yr Female german shep/mix Owner surrender...looks to be such a sweet girl
Downey Shelter **Kill Shelter**
11258 S. Garfield Ave.
Downey, CA 90242
(562) 940-6...898
A4214097See More
Her name is Lady.... please lets save her. Owner surrender  I am taking pictures at the shelter to give the doggies more exposure, please for information call the shelter OR please contact Linda Chute Downey Volunteer [email protected] Downey Shelter **Kill Shelter** 11258 S. Garfield Ave. Downey, CA 90242 (562) 940-6898 A4214097

I can't seem to be able to post her picture, but if you are on FB??? PLEASE????? Take a look? 
www.facebook.com/search.php?q=elena&init=quick&tas=search_preload#!/photo.php?fbid=1571896069853&set=a.1571895509839.76119.1609052108http://www.facebook.com/search.php?...96069853&set=a.1571895509839.76119.1609052108


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

wish i was in california. she's beautiful. good luck!


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

I hope someone near there can help her, she is a beauty!


----------



## Samajade (Nov 8, 2010)

Seems to be a lot of PBs in their system... she's just gorgeous though. Best of luck!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

She does not look like a mix to me either. Poor girl hope she finds help soon.


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

She is absolutely stunning?


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

STUNNING!! (no question about it!)


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh those eyes....


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)




----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

Thank you for posting her picture. I wish she was closer to me.


----------

